# NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 spieletauglich?



## Razzmatazz (27. September 2009)

Hi
Ich wollte mich mal informieren ob die NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 auch spieletauglich ist, sprich kann man aktuellere spiele mit der zocken ohne das einem das grauen kommt.
Bin eher der strategie und rollenspiel Zocker und wollte Spiele wie Dawn of War 2, Anno 1404, Mass Effect und demmächst Dragon Age spielen. Muss besagte spiele nicht unbedingt auf max Details zocken aber wäre schön zu wissen ob man sie wenigstens auf mittlere Details mit der NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 spielen kann.

meine restlichen PC specs:
Intel® Core™2 Quad Prozessor Q8300
(2,5 GHz, 1.333 MHz FSB, 4 MB Cache) 
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT220 DirectX® 10
Grafik mit 1.024 MB Grafikspeicher und D-Sub
VGA, DVI- und HDMI-Anschluss 
Großer 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 SDRAM 

danke schon mal im vorhinein
cheers
Razz


----------



## 8800 GT (27. September 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 spieletauglich?*

ich weis nicht, welche Graka sich hinter der GT220 verbirgt. Aber lass bitte die Finger von diesem Aldi PC und bau dir was eigenes zusammen


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (27. September 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 spieletauglich?*

nope die gt220 is schlechter als die gts250 - soweit ich weiß so im dreh einer geforce 9400 oder so...also richtig mies schlecht...^^


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 spieletauglich?*

Die GT 220 ist meines Wissens nacht etwas schneller als eine 9500GT. Also nicht wirklich der Knaller um etwas zu Zocken..

edit: Hier findest noch Details: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...rafikkarte-im-Test-it168com/Grafikkarte/News/


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. September 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 spieletauglich?*

die gt220 is wenn ich nicht falsch liege im grunde eine 9500 gt wo aber eine gpu mit 40 nm drauf sitzt und etwas höhere taktraten hat.


----------



## wolfo36 (27. September 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 spieletauglich?*

vergiess es ich hatte das selbe problem auch mal, packardbell pc gekauft die lassen sich immer alles auf ihre wünsch zusammen basteln. die folgen schlechterer chipsatz keien weiteren treiber verfügbar . ich hatte damal ne 8800gs drinne dachte die ist spiieltauglich die konntest man mit ner 6800 vergleichen wie schon gesagt 100€ mehr bezahlen und selber zusammenbaun


----------



## Razzmatazz (27. September 2009)

*AW: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 220 spieletauglich?*

hm also die paar wenigen testberichte die ich zu der grafik karte finden konnte haben alle gemeint dass die gt 220 zumindest über der 9400 und 9500 liegt aber etwas unter der 9600.
Der grund warum ich mit dem aldi kompletpacket liebäugle is dass ich leider nur ein budget von 500 euro habe und mir zumindest auf dem ersten blick das angebot als preiswert erschien.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (27. September 2009)

spieletauglich kann man das aber nun wirklich nur in SEHR begrenztem maß sehen


----------



## Dorni (27. September 2009)

Dann schau dir lieber den PCGH Budget Pc an und investiere noch ein bisschen Geld für eine Grafikkarte. 

Mit Betriebssystem
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Systeme - Komplettsysteme - PC Games Hardware Budget-PC II VHP64

Ohne Betriebssytem
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Systeme - Komplettsysteme - PC Games Hardware Budget-PC II


----------



## wolfo36 (27. September 2009)

oder guck mal hier
ONE Shop


----------



## Razzmatazz (27. September 2009)

die komplett pcs bei one schauen ja ganz nett aus aber hab auch gehört das es bei one immer wieder zu problemen kam, sprich das deren support recht schlecht is.


----------



## GPHENOM (27. September 2009)

One.de kann ich nicht empfehlen, spreche aus eigener erfahrung.
Eher selber zusammenbauen und genauso viel bezahlen und dafür das 10fache an leistung haben.


----------



## Razzmatazz (27. September 2009)

jo werd das wohl machen danke nochmal für die ratschläge


----------



## wolfo36 (28. September 2009)

ja dazu kann ich jetzt nichts sagen also vom preis nimmt sichs halt nichts, obdu nun dort bestellst oder selber zusammen schraubst. aber kumpels von mir haben dort bestellt und alle sehn zufrieden damit. oder halt partnerseite xmx würde ich aber eher nicht empfehlen wegen preis leistung.
naja warte noch bis dezember mal sehn wann die dx11 grakas kommen


----------



## Razzmatazz (28. September 2009)

Meiner einer kommt ja aus Wien und nachdem ihr mir ja dringendst von dem Aldi/Hofer 
Angebot abgeraten habt hab ich mich bei einem wiener Fachgeschäft umgeschaut und bin auf folgende Angebote gestoßen.

Turbo Design SE Station- AMD Phenom II X2 550- 4096MB RAM - 1000GB HDD -DVD-Brenner - Nvidia GTX 260 896MB

Amd Power Station - AMD Phenom II X4 810 - 4096MB DDR2 RAM - 500GB HDD - ATI Radeon 4850 512MB - DVD-Brenner - CoolerMaster Elite - Nforce Mainboard

Triple-Core WOCHENAKTION 16 - AMD Phenom II X3 720 - 4096MB RAM - 500GB HDD - DVD-Brenner -GeForce 9800GT 512MB

Hier is die Seite von dem Computer Geschäft: 
Gamer PCs
http://www.goldadler.at/Crazy_Gamer_Systeme_3_617041.html
Sonder Angebote
http://www.goldadler.at/Wochenaktionen_3_622176.html
Das erste Angebot spricht mich jetzt am meisten an bin aber nicht sicher im Bezug auf den Prozessor. 
Kann mir da bei dem Geschäft auch was zusammen stellen lassen also bin noch unetschlossen. Will also noch diese Komplett Pakete mit deren für mich zusammen gestellten PCs preislich vergleichen.


----------



## Shi (28. September 2009)

Eher das 2. das ist ausgewogener. Der Phenom II X2 ist auch gut, aber in 1 Jahr wohl für nix mehr zu gebrauchen. Außerdem musst du bedenken dass die restlichen Komponenten wohl nicht immer die besten sind ("Asrock Mainboard" - ja was für eins? Und Asrock ist für OC nicht so geeignet)


----------



## GPHENOM (28. September 2009)

Kauf dir bei zweifel einen PCGH-PC die sind perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt und sehr billig.


----------



## Politikus22 (28. September 2009)

OK. Als allererstes. Ich hab mich gerade schnell registriert...und das aus einem EINZIGEN Grund.

@Goldadler: Man ich muss dich warnen. Der Goldi ist der größte Sauhaufen den es in Wien an Hardwarehändlern gibt. Ich bin ihm vor 5 Monaten selber auf den Leim genangen mit nem 800€ PS System. Nun hab ich ein defektes Gerät und wurde miner Nerven beraubt. Die Wörter Gewährleistungsrecht oder Service sind für die Mitarbeiter dort Fremdwörter ersten Ranges. Ich hab hier auch keinerlei Lust auf großartige DEbatten...Ich wollte dich nur ernsthaft warnen vor diesen Kriminellen, denn das sind sie für mich eindeutig. Falls du keine sehr gute Rechtsschutzversicherung hast und dein Recht einklagen wills lass die FInger von denen.

Um das gesagt ein wenig zu untermauern (gooddle selber ein wenig und du findest VIEL mehr zum Thema in WIen), poste ich mal nen Link.

Geizhals-Händlerbewertung: Schau hier besonders auf die Kommenatre die nicht ins Ergebniss einfließen, da sie als "zu negativ und subjektiv" eingestuft wurde. Vor allem aber schau auf  die Note "erfahrene User bewerteten".

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Österreich



Weiters: Erkundige dich bei Konsumentenschutzs und AK. Da liefen schon etliche Individual und Sammelklagen gegen den Goldi.

Mein Fazit: Verkauft extrem minderwertige und defekte Ware zu günstigen Konditionen. Sie sind nett bevore du deine Ware zahlst, aber dannach wirst du dermaßen zur Schnecke gemacht...

Ist letztendlcih deine Entschiedung. Ich bin halt ein geschädigtes Ofper und habs inzischen veradut, aber hab mir vorgenommen zumindest soviele andere vor dem Goldi zu warnen wies geht. Irgendwann sollten ja die "Marktmechanismen" (wenn schon nicht das Recht" greifen und den Goldi elliminieren.


----
@GRAKA: Ich wollte mir diese Aldi PC ja kaufen aber hab auch so meine Zweifel damit gehabt. @Hofer PC's generell. Das ist meine eigene persönliche Erfahrung. Hab in den letzten 7 Jahren 2 Hofer PC's und 1 Hofer Laptop gekauft. Ich habe persönlich nicht ein einziges mal ein Problem mit den Produkten gehabt. Das einzig nervige war nach dem Kauf die gnaze schrott-werbe SOftware zu entfernen, aber das muss man ja nur einmal machen. Einmal goss ich etwas Cola in die Laptop Tastatur und ein paar Tasten funktionirten nicht. Das gute hierbei an Medion PC's ist das die einfach nach Wels geschickt werden, also nicht nach Taiwan um die halbe Welt. Ich hatte ne ausgewechslete Tastatur und den Laptop back in 10 Tagen. Weiters, hat jeder der Hofer PC immer mindesten 3 jahre super gehalten bevor er verschenkt und ersetzt wurde durch andere. Wenn man Spiele nicht in exzelenter oder sehr guter quali spielen will tuns die Hofer PC's meiner Meinung nach definitiv. Günstig sind sie. Und wie bereits gesagt. Ich kann mich über die Haltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit der Teile nicht beschweren...echt nicht.


mfg soweit
Politikus


----------



## Gamer2010 (8. März 2010)

erstens mal:

die GeForce GT 220 ist PREISWERT und LEISTUNGSSTARK. (zocke damit GTAIV und das geht super)
sie ist vielleicht nicht die beste aber für den Preis sehr leistungsstark.
man muss nur ein bisschen an der leistung rumfummeln

Mfg gamer2010


----------



## silverstar (7. April 2010)

was ihr alle lbert ich hab die gt 220 auch drinne aber mit dx11 ich spiele crysis auf maximalster grafikeinstellung un es läuft einwandfrai ohne ruckeln perfekt schreibt was un habt keine ahnung ^^ also fazit die gt220 is ne super karte.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (7. April 2010)

silverstar schrieb:


> was ihr alle lbert ich hab die gt 220 auch drinne aber mit dx11 ich spiele crysis auf maximalster grafikeinstellung un es läuft einwandfrai ohne ruckeln perfekt schreibt was un habt keine ahnung ^^ also fazit die gt220 is ne super karte.



Auflösung? 
800x600??^^ 

Für ältere Games tut's die GT220 ja noch einigermaßen. Aber Crysis @ max mit ner normalen Auflösung geht mit der rotz Karte gar nicht^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. April 2010)

Mein Cousin hat die in seinem Komplett PC
Edit: Er hat den gleichen PC wie du!

Oh man - Komplett Pc - niemals würde ich einen kaufen...

Naja also, er zockt anno 1404 @ Medium  1600x1200
Battleforge @ Medium @ 1600x1200
Trackmania lagt in 1600x1200 @ High + AA + AF^^

Also nicht zu empfehlen , er hat einen Intel Quad mit 4x2,5GHz und 4 gb Ram.


Ich habe einen Phenom X4 mit 4x 2300MHz (Standart) und er einen Intel
mit 4x 2500MHz, ich habe 3 Gb Ram und Rr hat 4Gb ram, ich habe eine 4870 mit 512 mb und er hat eine Gt220 mit 1Gb ,Fazit:
*Mein PC ist in ALLEN Spielen schneller*
Und kostete auch noch weniger als seiner, allerdings verdanke ich die Performace einzig und allein der 4870


Aber naja , fürs zocken von Strategie Spielen reichts...wenn du trotzdem was besseres willst kauf dir fürn 100er ne ATi Radeon 4870 .....


----------



## Ahab (7. April 2010)

silverstar schrieb:


> was ihr alle l*a*bert ich hab die gt 220 auch drinne aber mit dx11 ich spiele crysis auf maximalster grafikeinstellung un es läuft einwandfrai ohne ruckeln perfekt *schreibt was un habt keine ahnung *^^ also fazit die gt220 is ne super karte.



Also DX11 schonmal gar nicht. Und ich möchte an dieser Stelle dreist in Frage stellen dass du mit einer GT 220 Crysis in DX10 mit maximalen Details flüssig, das heißt durchgehend mit über 25 FPS spielst. In minimalen, teils mittleren Details und in 800x600 - ok. Aber nicht voll ausgefahren. Das kannst du deiner Oma erzählen. 

Und außerdem kannst du hier mal ein bisschen die Form wahren und vor allem das Niveau. Ein paar Rechtschreibübungen stünden dir auch ganz gut zu Gesicht...


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

wie gesagt selber zusammen bauen ist wohl das beste (wenn du das kannst  ) bei hardwareversand.de gibts die hardware meistens zum günstigsten preis, der service ist super und die lieferzeiten top 

wenn du schon n fertigen rechner kaufen willst, dann rate ich dir zu dem shop hier TEC-SAS IT-Service - TEC-SAS IT-Service Computer Notdienst | Laptop Krefeld - Computer Laden
da hab ich auch mal einen gekauft, die jungs sind echt nett und die preise sind auch in ordnung, bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. April 2010)

Wenn Komplett Pc , dann diesen hier:

TEC-SAS IT-Service - Special Deal 01/10 5370

Wobei ein selbst zusammen gebautes System weitaus besser im P/L ist, und voralem weisst du was drin steckt.
Und du hast kein China Netzteil.

Lese dich ein bischen hier im Forum ein , und wer weis vielleicht kommst du auf den Geschmack von weiteren Maßnahmen (Sleeving , Overclocking , Kabelmanagement)


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

jop das angebot is echt gut. hab grad mal nachgerechnet, beim alternate PC-builder (is ja recht beliebt) würde das ganze mit der gleichen hardware um die 630-640 Euro kosten, aber noch nicht zusammengebaut  also zahlt man bei tec-sas so umgerechnet nur 10 euro zum zusammenbauen, bei alternate 60 Euro 

Ich weiss dass tec sas Samsung-HDDs und Asus Mainboards verbaut  die GPU is bei mienem tec sas rechner auch ne GTX260, die stammt hier von KFA², aber ich glaub sie verbauen auch Palit sonic´s


----------



## GxGamer (7. April 2010)

silverstar schrieb:


> was ihr alle lbert ich hab die gt 220 auch drinne aber mit dx11 ich spiele crysis auf maximalster grafikeinstellung un es läuft einwandfrai ohne ruckeln perfekt schreibt was un habt keine ahnung ^^ also fazit die gt220 is ne super karte.



Ich schmeiss mich weg 

GT 220 und Crysis mit DX11 - ne ist klar. Was stimmt daran nicht?



Edit: Ah, gerade erst aufs Datum des Threads geguckt..
Never mind...


----------



## Squatrat (7. April 2010)

Ich habe auch die GT220 aus einem Media Markt Komplett PC, das Ding schafft es kaum Modern Warfare flüssig darzustellen 1680x1050 von Crysis zu reden ist lachhaft. 3D Mark 06 im Schnitt 14 FPS oder weniger. 

Außerdem friert mit selbst unter Windows das Bild ein bis der Treiber resettet wird. 

Ich warte nur auf meine ATI 5770.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

die GT220 is nich wirklich empfehlenswert, kaum leistung für das geld, und der stromverbrauch is auch zu hoch 
solche karten sind eigentlich nur für office PCs gedacht  wobei diese karte für n office PC zu viel strom schluckt. In der preisklasse wäre ne 5450 besser mit nur 19 watt stromverbracuh statt knapp 60 watt bei der GT 220


----------



## DasHallo (8. April 2010)

Man müsste schauen welche Händler nach Österreich liefern oder vor Ort und qualifiziert sind dann könnte man eifnach selbst einen zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen am besten mit Beratung. Dann hätte man nen fertig einsetzbaren PC mit den gewünschten Teilen.


----------



## domi_92_ (7. September 2010)

also ich hab ne point of view  gt 220 (1024MB)
und da läuft ruckelfrei,

auf höchster stufe:
CoD 5, Need for Speed World, Battlefield 2,Anno 1404, Sniper Ghost Warrior

auf mittlerer detailstufe:
ARMA 2 und Need for Speed Pro Street

ich bin zimlich zufrieden 
das einzige was mich stört is die lautstärke des lüfters aber der wird demnächst durch einen anderen oder nen passivkühler ersetzt

im normal betrieb hab ich 32- 35°C und auf last hab ich max. 62°C


----------



## Squatrat (7. September 2010)

Der Thread ist alt verdammt alt.

Auf höchster Stufe ist nicht gerade Aussagekräftig, die Auflösung ist entscheident.

Die GT220 ist nichts weiter als eine 9500GT.

Anno 1404 auf höchster Stufe?

Das schafft auch meine 5770 nicht. (1680x1050)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. September 2010)

So mein Senf dazu,
Kurz gesagt................... Nein ist die Karte auf keinenfall Spieletauglich.

So genug Leichen geschändet


----------



## lu89 (8. September 2010)

Kommt halt auf das Spiel an. BC2 auf max. Details full hd und 8xmsaa wird wohl nicht flüssig laufen. Ich denke aber mal das win paar ältere Spiele auch noch auf hohen Details laufen sollten.


----------



## Byrne (9. September 2010)

So, noch was in den Staubalten Thread ohne einen neuen aufzumachen: Wie sieht es mit der Geforce 310 aus? Auch eine OEM graka die für fps games nicht ausreicht?


----------



## Chimera (9. September 2010)

Ganz klar nicht, da es einfach nur ne Geforce 210 ist mit gerade mal 16 Streamprozessoren


----------



## Byrne (9. September 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Ganz klar nicht, da es einfach nur ne Geforce 210 ist mit gerade mal 16 Streamprozessoren



Schade... Und nun hält mich die Garantie fest, eine gute einzubauen...


----------



## Chimera (9. September 2010)

Naja, für Videos oder Office reicht sie sicher, aber zum gamen höchstens in 400x300  Nee, ehrlich, das Teil taugt nicht viel.


----------



## Byrne (9. September 2010)

Chimera schrieb:


> Naja, für Videos oder Office reicht sie sicher, aber zum gamen höchstens in 400x300  Nee, ehrlich, das Teil taugt nicht viel.



Das stimmt. BFBC2 kommt in 1920x1080 schon bei einfachen Effekten ins ruckeln. Für Photoshop und Anwendungen die schon die GPU ausnutzen reicht sie mir erstmal. Zum zocken nutze ich dann wohl erstmal meine 360


----------



## Squatrat (9. September 2010)

Byrne schrieb:


> Schade... Und nun hält mich die Garantie fest, eine gute einzubauen...



Kommt drauf an.

Aufmachen darfst du den PC.

Lies dir mal die Garantiebedingungen durch.


----------



## marcel fallout (6. Januar 2011)

ey ich wollt mir die nvidia geforce gt 430 ausm laden holen taugt die was


----------



## marcel fallout (6. Januar 2011)

die is nur für n bischen fallout3 muss nicht maxi grafik sein soll nur nicht hängen


----------



## marcel fallout (6. Januar 2011)

ich misch den thread nochma auf und weisch den staub davon.....

und zwar reicht die geforce gt 430 für spiele wie nfs prostreet und fallout new vegas aus

denn ich will se mir kaufen und wenn die dann  nicht   reicht(.....)


----------



## marcel fallout (6. Januar 2011)

ist die nvidia geforce gt 430 denn genug für  fallout new vegas


----------



## Speedguru (6. Januar 2011)

Anstatt alle 2 minuten was zu schreiben hättest du mal bei google.de vorbeischauen können:
erster Link:
Test-System und Benchmarks : GeForce GT 430: Kleiner Fermi, großes Kino?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. Januar 2011)

Du wirst schon damit spielen können, aber du wirst die Grafik runterstellen müssen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Januar 2011)

In welcher Auflösung soll überhaupt gespielt werden? Ein Nachbar von mir hat mal `ne Weile in 1440x900 mit einer 9600GSO (768MB - 192 Bit) in recht guten Einstellungen Fallout3 gezockt. 
Viel stärker als diese Karte ist die GT430 auch nicht; wenn 1680x1050 anstehen, dürfte es schon richtig eng werden. Wieviel darf die Karte kosten bzw. soll die 430er kosten? - Greetz -


----------



## DerKorn (14. Juli 2011)

Ja, sie ist Spieletauglich, hab mir letzens Crysis 2 geholt, hab auf ner 1369x1300 (oder so) gespielt, hoechstaufloesung.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2011)

DerKorn schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist Spieletauglich, hab mir letzens Crysis 2 geholt, hab auf ner 1369x1300 (oder so) gespielt, hoechstaufloesung.



*Hust* Mal auf das Datum geschaut? *Hust* 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

